# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Obama to address nation at 10:30 EST

## ApathyCuredRP

Just heard on radio that Obama will be addressing the nation tonight with little notice given.  Wonder what the urgency is that it can not wait until tomorrow.  Perhaps talking about Libya and the murdering he helped with ?

----------


## specsaregood

sending groundtroops in?

----------


## MelissaWV

Intriguing.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

He will be telling everybody to sell their gold and silver... and buy T-bills

----------


## low preference guy

maybe he is going to release his birth certificate

----------


## unconsious767

Just to interrupt trumps apprentice

----------


## torchbearer

any stream online? c=span?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Your evening dose of government Propaganda... "Any terrorist attacks on the US is because we are free and the rest of the world envies our hybrid Klepto-Corptocracy Totalitarian Imperial Empire."

Oh... and it's Bush's Fault

----------


## torchbearer

> maybe he is going to release his birth certificate?


the real one?

----------


## mport1

They just said it wasn't about Libya.  Wonder what kind of crap he is going to be spewing.

----------


## torchbearer

> They just said it wasn't about Libya.  Wonder what kind of crap he is going to be spewing.


campaign stump speeches once a week on national tv on our dime.

----------


## KramerDSP

I'm nervous. I don't know why, but I am. Something's $#@!ed up. Majorly.

----------


## payme_rick

> Just to interrupt trumps apprentice


to be honest, that was my first thought...

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Ya.  Why a Sunday evening speech?  Can't remember every hearing a president address the nation on a Sunday evening ?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Just to interrupt trumps apprentice


Lol...And I'm seriously watching it right now. They are making it seem serious....maybe the Aliens have arrived.

----------


## KramerDSP

When is the last time a sitting President had to announce something to the nation at a random time (10:35 PM)?

Even the 9-11 attacks had Bush giving a statement around 8 PM.

Did they kill Gaddahfi? Capture Bin Laden?

----------


## torchbearer

> Ya. Why a Sunday evening speech? Can't remember every hearing a president address the nation on a Sunday evening ?


that is odd.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

http://www.whitehouse.gov/live/presi...vers-statement

Watch it live here

----------


## Michael P

Wolf Blitzer thinks its something huge...

----------


## jclay2

what the ****? 10:30 pm surprise address? Anyone else confused?

----------


## KramerDSP

Could it be Bin Laden? I almost think it has to be that. Call me crazy.

----------


## awake

You're going in...?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Ohhh snap.  Might have to make a grocery store run after this.  Keys in my hand :P

----------


## low preference guy

will he resign?

----------


## mport1

Man, CNN coverage is so bad.  They keep repeating themselves and not saying anything of substance.

----------


## KramerDSP

I'm hearing it's Bin Laden

----------


## thrillhouse

little nervous.  News networks are really pumping this up.

----------


## low preference guy

> Breaking  We are told it is a national security related announcement by the President


..

----------


## awake

> I'm hearing it's Bin Laden


What, the're writing him off the show?

----------


## jclay2

> I'm hearing it's Bin Laden


I did a quick twitter search, and that seems to be going around as a possibility.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I'm hearing it's Bin Laden


Yeah I'm hearing he's dead. Whoopty freaking doo.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Wasn't Bin Laden pronounced dead like years ago?  People are still afraid of the boogie man?  Or is that the problem... Obama needs to revive the boogie man and say we need to be AFRAIDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Matt Collins

CNN says it's not Libya.


My guess? He's announcing action in Iran or Syria.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Grave, serious CIA operation per MSNBC.

Meh, what else is new?

----------


## ghengis86

if it's bin laden, it's perfect for the O.  do something that W couldn't?  I can see a fed at some prison somewhere, "alright osama, time to shine"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*UN Staff Leave Tripoli after mob attack*  

http://english.aljazeera.net/

*Western Embassies  and UN Offices Targeted after NATO Bombing Reportedly Kills Gaddafi's Son and Grandchildren.                                                * 
                                                                                                      Last Modified:                                                      02 May 2011 00:38 GMT                                                 
Africa 
* Read More* 



 
Libya Live Blog - May 2 

 
Libya government NATO strike kills Gaddafi son  

 
Migrants caught in crossfire  

 
Gaddafi: An official target?

----------


## torchbearer

geraldo thinks its bin laden

----------


## Son of Detroit

Tornado in the south maybe?  Who knows.

----------


## Michael P

If its Bin Laden.... couldn't that wait till morning? Could we bring home the troops from Afghanistan?

----------


## The Dark Knight

Bin Laden is dead

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*UN Staff Leave Tripoli After Mob Attack*

http://english.aljazeera.net/

*Western Embassies  and UN Offices Targeted after NATO Bombing  Reportedly Kills Gaddafi's Son and Grandchildren.                                                 *

----------


## mport1

> Yeah I'm hearing he's dead. Whoopty freaking doo.


Great, maybe we can finally put to rest a lot of the "truthers" conspiracies about him.

----------


## ghengis86

> Bin Laden is dead


long live bin laden!

----------


## doodle

> if it's bin laden, it's perfect for the O.  do something that W couldn't?  I can see a fed at some prison somewhere, "alright osama, time to shine"


Won't that be bit too ahead of 2012 election if that would be the "news".  

So it's not Gaddafi?

----------


## jclay2

> Great, maybe we can finally put to rest a lot of the "truthers" conspiracies about him.


I think this would only encourage more conspiracies.

----------


## COpatriot

Oh my Jesus Christ monkey balls.

----------


## KramerDSP

It's Bin Laden. USA has the body. NYT CBS et al

----------


## ghengis86

> Won't that be bit too ahead of 2012 election if that would be the news.  
> 
> So it's not Gaddafi?


hmm...good point.  they'll trot bin laden out  _next_ summer

----------


## unconsious767

> I'm hearing it's Bin Laden

----------


## AuH20

Now they can concentrate their efforts on domestic terrorists.

----------


## PermanentSleep

> Your evening dose of government Propaganda... "Any terrorist attacks on the US is because we are free and the rest of the world envies our hybrid Klepto-Corptocracy Totalitarian Imperial Empire."
> 
> Oh... and it's Bush's Fault


^LOL @ that.
+rep

----------


## Michael Landon

So if it's Bin Laden, does that mean we can pull out of Afghanistan and Iraq?

- ML

----------


## awake

Osama is dead... they said it. The wars were all worth it. 

Now they can end the wars. 

Quick, the empire needs a new evil henchman...

----------


## fuzzybekool

Chatter on Face Book is Osama Bin Laden has been killed, and his body is in U.S. hands.

----------


## mport1

> I think this would only encourage more conspiracies.


You are probably right.  I've debated these people and I don't think they will ever stop.

----------


## TN_VOL

CNN Reports we have the body of Osama Bin Laden

----------


## low preference guy

Is the death of Osama Bin Laden backfire on those who wanted to bring the troops home, like Ron Paul?

----------


## ghengis86

so he'll also announce we're coming home from afghanistan, iraq, yemen, pakistan...?

----------


## KramerDSP

No details but Bin Laden is dead and the USA is in posession of the body.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

This almost 100% wins the Presidency for Obama.

----------


## discing_engineer

c-span 10:50

----------


## mport1

One more reason to abolish the military and privatize security.  Only government ineptitude would take this long to get this done.

----------


## mport1

> This almost 100% wins the Presidency for Obama.


Ugh, I hope not.

----------


## ghengis86

hurray!  will they finally take him off the 10 most wanted list, where 9-11 wasn't' mentioned as one of the reasons for him being on it?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Is this confirmed or more speculation?

----------


## Michael P

> This almost 100% wins the Presidency for Obama.


not if we still have thousands of troops in Afghanistan

----------


## KramerDSP

9 1/2 years, Tens of trillions of dollars, Hundreds of thousands of brown people killed. Thousands of our own troops killed.

----------


## torchbearer

> Is the death of Osama Bin Laden backfire on those who wanted to bring the troops home, like Ron Paul?


will this end or incite radicals against the U.S.?

----------


## awake

Theater folks, theater.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Is this confirmed or more speculation?


When every major network has "OSAMA BIN LADEN IS DEAD" it's not speculation.

----------


## jclay2

> Is this confirmed or more speculation?


Edit: I guess it has been confirmed.

----------


## doodle

So this was interesting HuffPo report dated April 28, what created the urgency now that has not been there for ever?

*The Urgent Need to Hunt Down Osama bin Laden
Huffington Post - ‎Apr 28, 2011‎*
*
The president and his national security team have quietly instructed the CIA to intensify its efforts to hunt down, capture, or kill Osama bin Laden*. In 1975, the government of South Vietnam collapsed soon after the withdrawal of American troops. ... 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gary-s..._b_854932.html

And three days later, mission accomplished.

----------


## Matthew Zak

This is exactly what the establishment needed to stay in power. Couldn't have wrote it better. $#@!. I can't take this $#@!.

----------


## pcosmar

The old boogieman is dead.
Long live the new boogieman.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Theater folks, theater.


Not for 85% of the public. Geraldo on Fox is clapping. This changes SO MUCH for everyday people. Nobodys going to see it as theater.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> This is exactly what the establishment needed to stay in power. Couldn't have wrote it better. $#@!. I can't take this $#@!.


Exactly.

----------


## jclay2

> The old boogieman is dead.
> Long live the new boogieman.


Still wondering what type of spin machine will come out of this?

----------


## ghengis86

> Not for 85% of the public. Geraldo on Fox is clapping. This changes SO MUCH for everyday people. Nobodys going to see it as theater.


the truth, right there

----------


## jclay2

address should start any minute

----------


## KramerDSP

And just before the first debates start this week.

----------


## mport1

So, the huge terrorist Obama will talk about killing the far less murderous terrorist bin Laden...

----------


## Matt Collins

> Bin Laden is dead


 Color me skeptical.

----------


## nate895

> This is exactly what the establishment needed to stay in power. Couldn't have wrote it better. $#@!. I can't take this $#@!.


It's too little too late I think. No one has gave a you know what about Bin Laden in years. We'll party for a week or two and then be back on the same course.

----------


## AuH20

Woo hoo! Let's raise the debt ceiling now! (sarc)

----------


## KramerDSP

Just when non-interventionism was becoming more popular.

But there is still Libya and Iraq and Afghanistan and Pakistan drone attacks.

What if Obama is also saying "We are ending the war on terror. Bring the Troops Home!"

----------


## awake

What event do they want to overshadow with this?

----------


## ghengis86

> Just when non-interventionism was becoming more popular.
> 
> But there is still Libya and Iraq and Afghanistan and Pakistan drone attacks.
> 
> What if Obama is also saying "We are ending the war on terror. Bring the Troops Home!"


game set and match

----------


## AuH20

I wonder if the markets will rally.

----------


## KramerDSP

What are we going to call the people who are Bin Laden death deniers?

Deathers?

----------


## Ninja Homer

I wonder what this announcement is supposed to distract from?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Man.  They will milk this for what they can and try to steer every discussion about foreign policy to "We found and killed the person responsible for 9/11" ... yadadyadyadya

----------


## NaturalMystic

Let it be remembered that we created Osama Bin Laden. And we are still creating more, thats what will allow Ron Paul to win.

----------


## specsaregood

> So this was interesting HuffPo report dated April 28, what created the urgency now that has not been there for ever?
> The Urgent Need to Hunt Down Osama bin Laden
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gary-s..._b_854932.html
> And three days later, mission accomplished.


lol, nice find

----------


## Matthew Zak

> It's too little too late I think. No one has gave a you know what about Bin Laden in years. We'll party for a week or two and then be back on the same course.


God I hope you're right.

----------


## torchbearer

i'd like to have his skin test for freezer burn.

----------


## pcosmar

> Color me skeptical.


I've thought he was dead for some time. I wonder how long they've had the body, and where they have been keeping it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I wonder what this announcement is supposed to distract from?


Who gets fired from Trump's show.

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

Apparently Bin Laden is dead people...they got his body

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> i'd like to have his skin test for freezer burn.


Would be interesting wouldnt it hahha

----------


## axiomata

It is past 10:30 EST isn't it?

----------


## AuH20

He's been dead for a week, according to sources. I love how they release on the eve of monday.

----------


## jclay2

> i'd like to have his skin test for freezer burn.


No joke.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

The timing is bizarre if indeed he has been dead for a week ...

----------


## ghengis86

huh? really slow on the uptake then

----------


## Nic

Unless this ends the war on terror I don't care.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So if it's Bin Laden, does that mean we can pull out of Afghanistan and Iraq?
> 
> - ML


There will never be a better time to declare victory and pull-out.

----------


## Kords21

Wonder what they're distracting us from now?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> Unless this ends the war on terror I don't care.


I'm afraid they will use it for other purposes... that this proves the war on terror is working and they must stay strong and continue the war to make sure no new boogieman do damage.

----------


## AuH20

> Wonder what they're distracting us from now?


Corsi's book?

----------


## specsaregood

> He's been dead for a week, according to sources. I love how they release on the eve of monday.


so, it is confirmed.  the huffpost piece was pure propaganda.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gary-s..._b_854932.html
as they already knew he was dead b4that came out.

----------


## axiomata

> The timing is bizarre if indeed he has been dead for a week ...


Supposedly waited on DNA test results.

----------


## ghengis86

how'd they get his DNA to compare the sample too?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Wonder is they are bringing this up now to distract from the Ghaddifi son and grandchildren murdering ?

----------


## Nic

> I'm afraid they will use it for other purposes... that this proves the war on terror is working and they must stay strong and continue the war to make sure no new boogieman do damage.


I agree.

----------


## PreDeadMan

ok so the us government has osama bin laden's body.... they are so stupid i wouldn't be surprised if it disappears lol

----------


## jclay2

Good gosh Obama, you said 10:30! Its 11:00 now and I think you have generated sufficient media frenzy.

----------


## KramerDSP

"Bin Laden is officially dead. Congratulations to @BarackObama and the democratic administration that got him. Huge victory for all."

----------


## sailingaway

> It's too little too late I think. No one has gave a you know what about Bin Laden in years. We'll party for a week or two and then be back on the same course.


Party nothing, we won. Our guys can come home now.

----------


## Matthew Zak

What makes me sad, is I feel a sense of elation. Can you feel it? Remember when this theater had you sucked in, all those years ago? And now that the boogie man is dead, you would hope to keep a neutral frame of mine, but you can't help it, can you? You are happy -- like me. Obviously, your intellectual side knows that it doesn't change a god damn thing. But in tribute to your old self, the part of you that felt victimized all those years ago -- this is a good day, right?

So Much dissonance.

----------


## torchbearer

> how'd they get his DNA to compare the sample too?


aparently bin laden had medical work done in the U.S.
local lore places him in lafayette,la for schooling.

----------


## ghengis86

they'll be rubbing this in Repub's noses for years

----------


## pcosmar

> how'd they get his DNA to compare the sample too?


It's in his CIA file.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Wouldnt be surprised if the governement says that Osama has a massive weapon of mass destruction in his body and that we must invade Iran in order to obtain the rare relic to defuse the Osamabomb.

----------


## ghengis86

> aparently bin laden had medical work done in the U.S.
> local lore places him in lafayette,la for schooling.


is that before or after they armed and educated him for war by proxy in russia?

----------


## low preference guy

> What makes me sad, is I feel a sense of elation. Can you feel it? Remember when this theater had you sucked in, all those years ago? And now that the boogie man is dead, you would hope to keep a neutral frame of mine, but you can't help it, can you? You are happy -- like me. Obviously, your intellectual side knows that it doesn't change a god damn thing. But in tribute to your old self, the part of you that felt victimized all those years ago -- this is a good day, right?
> 
> So Much dissonance.


Actually, I have a neutral frame of mind. This changes nothing beyond propaganda and politicking. He was neutralized already.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Show us the Death Certificate!!

----------


## payme_rick

> What makes me sad, is I feel a sense of elation. Can you feel it? Remember when this theater had you sucked in, all those years ago? And now that the boogie man is dead, you would hope to keep a neutral frame of mine, but you can't help it, can you? You are happy -- like me. Obviously, your intellectual side knows that it doesn't change a god damn thing. But in tribute to your old self, the part of you that felt victimized all those years ago -- this is a good day, right?
> 
> So Much dissonance.


It's an interesting feeling, I'll say that...

----------


## torchbearer

> It's in his CIA file.


i don't know how i could forget he was one of our agents.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Just posted this on Facebook




> Let's not forget we made Osama Bin laden the man he is. We propped him up. And we lost trillions of dollars, and thousands of servicemen and woman to stop him. Also, if this doesn't stop the wars then its for no good use. End the wars. The death of OBL does not impress me unless we see real action following it.

----------


## zacharyrow

Lawd. This is news?

----------


## White Bear Lake

And just like that the entire presidential campaign has changed course.

Say what you want, I'm glad this thug is dead.  We've waited ten years for this.


Now let's leave the Middle East and call it a Victory.  And never go back.

----------


## Reason

I wonder how many more of him we've made in the last 10 years?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Man.  They will milk this for what they can and try to steer every discussion about foreign policy to "We found and killed the person responsible for 9/11" ... yadadyadyadya


 CNN was rambling on about how "this isn't the end  to terrorism, just one faction of it, in fact we need to heighten our  awareness....and expect some blowback from many elements around the  world who consider him a hero"

----------


## Michael P

> It is now confirmed that Osama Bin Laden was killed in an air strike last week, and the US has the body. Expect the media to be drowned with stories of imminent terrorist "retaliation" which will push a flight to USD "safety" and purportedly drop commodities.


-ZH

----------


## torchbearer

> is that before or after they armed and educated him for war by proxy in russia?


not sure, but i think it was afterwards.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> It is past 10:30 EST isn't it?


They're having problems with the Teleprompters and the guy that created the Puppet Box died yesterday.

Never let a crisis go to waste... Old Boogie Man Dead... New Boogie Man in Tripoli, we must invade. Don't forget there's the amphibious ships on alert in Crete, waiting for the call.

----------


## awake

Lied into war and lied out of it.

----------


## AuH20

U.S. Embassies on alert. U.S. military bases on alert in the Middle East as well. Reprisals anticipated. (OH BOY, here it comes)

----------


## zacharyrow

We went to war to find him, right? Well war over! Let's come home, oh wait no? Hm.

----------


## TheNcredibleEgg

> Show us the Death Certificate!!


LoL

----------


## ghengis86

at least Ron can really push the "Let's come home already.  We got OBL, let's declare victory and come home."

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Still waiting for the Dear Leader to come on...well, at least it's something that doesn't affect anyone. I might just skip out and go to bed if the waiting goes on much longer. I was only concerned it could've been WWIII starting, an asteroid hitting the earth, or total armageddon on Wall Street.

----------


## Golding

I don't make a habit of watching the news, but my dad was interested enough to call me and say I should watch Obama's announcement.  I'll humor it, but good lord is the news mind-numbing.

"This is a huge win for the United States and is the end of a chapter in the war on terror... BUT DONT THINK YOU ARE SAFE!  YOU ARE NOT SAFE!  THERE ARE TERRORISTS EVERYWHERE AND YOU SHOULD BE AFRAID!  But what a tremendous victory this is."

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> U.S. Embassies on alert. U.S. military bases on alert in the Middle East as well. Reprisals anticipated. (OH BOY, here it comes)


You get that feeling that there will be an "attack" again in retaliation of getting Osama ... and thereby reinvigorating this war on terror?... Cause that is what I am feeling.  Sickening isnt it.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Geraldo just called bin Laden a FOUNDING FATHER... of Al Qaeda.

Might of been a slip of the tongue, might mean nothing, but I found it offensive because "founding father" has a very specific meaning to me.

----------


## jclay2

> Still waiting for the Dear Leader to come on...well, at least it's something that doesn't affect anyone. I might just skip out and go to bed if the waiting goes on much longer. I was only concerned it could've been WWIII starting, an asteroid hitting the earth, or total armageddon on Wall Street.


A couple months early lovecratian.

----------


## zacharyrow

Guy on fox wants to stress the war is not over........

----------


## specsaregood

are they showing pictures of the body yet?

----------


## discing_engineer

> Still waiting for the Dear Leader to come on...well, at least it's something that doesn't affect anyone. I might just skip out and go to bed if the waiting goes on much longer. I was only concerned it could've been WWIII starting, an asteroid hitting the earth, or total armageddon on Wall Street.


That's what I was thinking too

----------


## Aldanga

> You get that feeling that there will be an "attack" again in retaliation of getting Osama ... and thereby reinvigorating this war on terror?... Cause that is what I am feeling.  Sickening isnt it.


 For sure.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

My concern at this point is how many sleeper cells this could be the trigger for. Remember the concept of blowback, WE killed him deserved or not. I fear this could cause something soon.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Aha! A mansion outside Islamabad! I *knew* he wasn't in some freakin' cave.

----------


## pcosmar

> are they showing pictures of the body yet?


Gotta  wait till it thaws.

----------


## sailingaway

Well, now that I know what it is I don't have to watch it.  Thanks.

----------


## axiomata

Make that 11:15 EST

----------


## specsaregood

> Gotta  wait till it thaws.


but they have had a week now.

----------


## mport1

Pakistan was hiding him?  Time to expand the war against them.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> CNN was rambling on about how "this isn't the end  to terrorism, just one faction of it, in fact we need to heighten our  awareness....and expect some blowback from many elements around the  world who consider him a hero"


How odd - that is almost verbatim what Geraldo just said on FOX

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Over under on when another attack is going to conveniently happen for our establishment to "take advantage" of and drum the sheep back into order?  1 month, 2 ?

----------


## ghengis86

> Pakistan was hiding him?  Time to expand the war against them.


yep

----------


## KramerDSP

A friend of mine just succeeded in blowing my head up.

He is mocking me for being too cynical about all of our Presidents and politics. I said I am acrtually encouraged that people are taking the debt more seriously. His reply?

"@Krusty724 @thebamoor debt situation ? Read what buffet said about it yesterday  we can print money to pay it off"

And he was not joking.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Aha! A mansion outside Islamabad! I *knew* he wasn't in some freakin' cave.


Just heard that. Not confirmed yet. Surprising that we would be dropping bombs there.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> My concern at this point is how many sleeper cells this could be the trigger for. Remember the concept of blowback, WE killed him deserved or not. I fear this could cause something soon.


Some of the "intel" from the Gitmo prisoners is that hey have a nuke or three stashed and will take out at least one city if he is killed

----------


## Lafayette

> It is now confirmed that Osama Bin Laden was killed in an air strike last week, and the US has the body. Expect the media to be drowned with stories of imminent terrorist "retaliation" which will push a flight to USD "safety" and purportedly drop commodities.  -ZH


This would be my guess,  low volume selling  in the Asian  market tanking PMs since the open at 6 pm est.

Now this...  we are in for a bumpy ride.

----------


## awake

There is a spontaneous crowd at the White House waving flags and chanting USA!

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## zacharyrow

We are so morbid as a country. "WE HAVE HIS BODY, YAY!"

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How odd - that is almost verbatim what Geraldo just said on FOX


They are saying it on all channels. An example of how the media can have a shared opinion without coordination or conspiracy.

----------


## jclay2

> There is a spontaneous crowd at the White House waving flags and chanting USA!


Are you serious? Wow, what a bunch of sheep.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Some of the "intel" from the Gitmo prisoners is that hey have a nuke or three stashed and will take out at least one city if he is killed


I thought the FBI said they had 160 Nukes? They must of been counting Israel's too.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> i love how this preempted the celebrity apprentice finally...  I wonder if donald was going to announce


lol!

----------


## awake

We got Hitler in his townhouse. The return of the soldiers will be like WW2.

----------


## mport1

So glad tons of my money was spent on all these wars over all these years.  Totally worth it to get bin Laden.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Are you serious? Wow, what a bunch of sheep.


Ah - just spillover from the party at the Pentagon

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I'll be interested to watch how big of a bump Obama's approval numbers get after this.

----------


## ghengis86

> Ah - just spillover from the party at the Pentagon


their streaming child porn feeds were preempted by the WH live feed blue screen "announcement shortly"

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> We got Hitler in his townhouse. The return of the soldiers will be like WW2.


Return? - they have been speculating overtime about all the regional conflicts that will break out as a result as well as all the terrorist groups going crazy and attacking everything

----------


## Michael P

How old was Bin Laden? like 90?

----------


## Verrater



----------


## awake

Oh by the way, any one doubting Bin Laden's death or existence is a terrorist for sure.

----------


## Fermli

any chance osama died of natural causes ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Some war monger is on Fox saying that Laden had been in Iran most of the time.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> There is a spontaneous crowd at the White House waving flags and chanting USA!


 I once met some of the members of the Department of Propaganda that hand those FLAGS out to the Sheeple at presidential arrivals/speeches/public appearance.

Usually at the military bases they'll have free BBQs/food to drag members and their dependents to the presidential events. Or maybe it's Mitt Romney's "PAID VOLUNTEERS"? :collins:

----------


## mport1

> Are you serious? Wow, what a bunch of sheep.


And now they are singing the national anthem

----------


## awake

CNN - The White House mob just sang the national anthem.

----------


## ghengis86

> any chance osama died of natural causes ?


6 years ago from kidney failure

----------


## Michael Landon

> I love how this preempted the Celebrity Apprentice finale...  I wonder if Donald was going to announce


I thought the finale was at the end of May?

- ML

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Some war monger is on Fox saying that Laden had been in Iran most of the time.


 Yeah 

Did you hear the FOX female field correspondent yakkin with Rivera? I'm shaking here, I'm so happy, I'm, I'm.... bucking for a pay raise from Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## awake

How many people are walking by the White House at 11:30 with Flags in their pocket right at the moment the news is released?

----------


## mport1

And the fear mongering starts now.  Al Qaeda will strike back for this.

----------


## jclay2

> How many people are walking by the White House at 11:30 with Flags in their pocket right at the moment the news is released?


Good point.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## KramerDSP

Why is Obama taking so long?

----------


## pdavis

> How old was Bin Laden? like 90?


54

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Did this guy (John King) on CNN just get called in after he'd been drinking? He seems drunk.

----------


## menoname

OMG Bin laden dead, we're less safe now, so says the MSM.  lol

----------


## ghengis86

> How many people are walking by the White House at 11:30 with Flags in their pocket right at the moment the news is released?


you don't carry a flag at all times?  report to your nearest education center you unpatriotic slug

----------


## aravoth

Goldstein is dead? I guess we'll just have to find another boogeyman then.

----------


## bkreigh

I have a half hour left in a movie that im watching.  I keep flipping to the news but nothing.  Let me know when he comes on will ya?  Im tired of DVRing.

----------


## pcosmar

> Why is Obama taking so long?


Teleprompter malfunction.

----------


## ghengis86

> Goldstein is dead? I guess we'll just have to find another boogeyman then.


+rep

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> OMG Bin laden dead, we're less safe now, so says the MSM.  lol


Isn't that the definition of blowback :P ?

----------


## ghengis86

> Isn't that the definition of blowback :P ?


 not when they started it, hating us for our freedoms and all...

----------


## zacharyrow

We're in Groundhogs day. It's so predictable how the Media will react. Our only hope is paul winning, we're in a never ending cycle here folks.

----------


## jclay2

Alright obama, I am waisting more and more study time on this. Just do the speech so we can get on with our lives!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why is Obama taking so long?


No doubt editing the speech...

----------


## awake

Why is that mob allowed to gather in front of the White House? In normal circumstances they would have the riot police out.

Flags and Bristol board in their pockets at the right moment...lol. This is so retarded.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Nice to know it's on the same day as the eight year anniversary of Bush's Mission Accomplished stunt. I can see the conspiracies now.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

This crowd in front of the White House is making me sick. Reminds me of the crowds in the Middle East who were celebrating after 9/11. This footage is more fuel for jihad.

----------


## tpreitzel

Yawn,

Since Osama has been known to be quite ill for at least a decade, this circus is bound to amuse many viewers, but thankfully, I won't be among them ... I do find the timing of Osama's alleged death quite interesting in light of the fiasco occurring in Libya, however...

----------


## awake

Here comes wannabe Jesus to the podium.

----------


## mport1

And the mob at the white house continues to grow.  All hail the state!  Thank you washington terrorists for killing a terrorist who you proved through your terrorism!

----------


## ghengis86

9

11

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

I cant watch this crap

----------


## zerosdontcount

Obama winssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## low preference guy

He didn't say anything about where he was killed yet

----------


## specsaregood

so, we'll be putting his head on a pike on the wh lawn, yes?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Barf!

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Way to go obama !!! Your my hero

----------


## Son of Detroit

Obama should do the speech with Osama's body propped up next to him.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Since October 2001 more than 919,000 HUMAN BEINGS have been murdered in Iraq and Afghanistan. So much death and yet Americans still celebrate.

----------


## AuH20

See, he's an American after all. Forget about the phony birth certificate, mundanes!

----------


## awake

Obama just said he did it.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

OOO In Pakistan!!! Time for us to invade Pakistan!!!!

----------


## Son of Detroit



----------


## unconsious767

Did he say that he launched the operation to get binladen today?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Won't believe it unless they have a dated photograph that clearly shows it's him (i.e higher resolution than 320x240)

----------


## Valli6

> Did he say that he launched the operation to get binladen today?


Yes.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

SO he died today ?  Thought he died last week lol

----------


## jmdrake

> Did he say that he launched the operation to get binladen today?


Yep.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

They're going to release a video of a beanbag dummy being blown to bits.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Just heard that. Not confirmed yet. Surprising that we would be dropping bombs there.


Obama said it was a fire fight, not bombs. It didn't sound like he said Islamabad either.

----------


## jmdrake

> SO he died today ?  Thought he died last week lol


Saying it was today sounds better.  And it will make a better movie.  The script writers have already begun.  It will be released right in time to push Obama to an election victory.

----------


## ghengis86

http://youtu.be/0YOh-rpvjYg

----------


## Matt Collins

> Here comes wannabe Jesus to the podium.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

We killed Osama !! Lets all unite again !!! Vote for the debt ceiling!! Patriots!!

----------


## AuH20

Time to segue this into raising the debt ceiling.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I think he said Abbottabad, which is north of Islamabad.

----------


## TIMB0B

> http://youtu.be/0YOh-rpvjYg


http://www.youtube.com/embed/0YOh-rpvjYg

----------


## TER

Lord have mercy on us and keep us by Thy Grace.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Im gonna have some whiskey.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Wow, the establishment has a grip on the population of this country. I'm so sad I could die. This is killing me, honestly.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## pcosmar

And now you know the feeling of smoke being blown up your ass.

remember the feeling.

----------


## zacharyrow

We're just the minority. As sad as it is. 

Blah.

----------


## BucksforPaul

> Obama said it was a fire fight, not bombs. It didn't sound like he said *Islamabad* either.


Abottabad

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

What are you all whining about?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> Wow, the establishment has a grip on the population of this country. I'm so sad I could die. This is killing me, honestly.


You and me both.  Looks like the can was punted down the road.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> What are you all whining about?


The general population eating all this up and reinvigorating with war on terror and hurah go American.  Distracting from the real issues.

----------


## unconsious767

This announcement is full of

----------


## pcosmar

> Abottabad






Hey
It's more entertaining than Obama.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> The general population eating all this up and reinvigorating with war on terror and hurah go American.  Distracting from the real issues.


Exactly. This is just going to fire up neocon war hawk bravado. Precisely what we don't need in this election.

----------


## zacharyrow

They're acting like it's a sports event, signs and everything. I mean yeah, I think we all agree he deserved to die.....a long time ago. But this all just seems so weird to me.

Half of these people out there cheering acting like they're so patriotic. Ugh.

----------


## rnestam

Should be happy for 2 reasons:
1.) "Just come home" sounds 10x better now than 2 hours ago
2.) Bin Laden is dead

Nothing embeds "kook" into there opinions like actually being mad we got him or only talking about why the NWO decided to do it now for political reasons. "This is great! Now we can just come home!..." Sounds better than "Obama killed him today at Gitmo because he needed to raise the debt ceiling..." To potential converts...

----------


## Matthew Zak

I really don't know how much more of this I can take. Some people can live in a world of zero truth, but I can't. I've never handled bull$#@!, or even sarcasm very well. Obama's speech made me want to stomp on toads. I can't take it. People need to wake up. I guess it is up to us to introduce them to reality. But I'm honestly running out of effort and time. I can't do this much longer.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Also a huge distraction for us. We shouldn't let this distract from planning for debate day.

----------


## AuH20

Are you watching these people celebrate? Is the NFL back?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> Exactly. This is just going to fire up neocon war hawk bravado. Precisely what we don't need in this election.


The entire political spectrum just shifted again.  Imagine all the talking points in the debates saying how it was all worth it blah blah blah.  Americans are too idiotic to think for themselves.  Osama dead! That is good dur dur dur.

----------


## SovereignMN

I posted "I'm glad that Bin Laden is dead. Now let's bring our brave men and women home out of harms way." on facebook and actually had someone criticize me for making a "political statement" on a night like this.  Some people.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> The general population eating all this up and reinvigorating with war on terror and hurah go American.  Distracting from the real issues.


It would be distracting from the issue if this occurred during the campaign.  We're over a year and a half out.  The debate will still be over the debt

I'm glad we got Osama bin Laden.

Do I agree with the wars?  Hell no, but I can appreciate when something does go right for once

I can't imagine why anyone would be upset unless they were a truther

----------


## Mini-Me

All I can say is this makes me extremely nervous for the coming days, weeks, and months.  If any terrorist attack occurs - whether Islamic or false flag - we could end up seeing another huge expansion of the "war on terror."  I just hope it nothing happens...and if it does, I hope the people in front of the White House are totally unrepresentative of the general public reaction tonight, or we'll see a sickening resurgence of "YOO ESS AY!  YOO ESS AY!" no matter what the government does.

On the upside, at least OBL is dead for sure now.  I don't know when he really died (Today?  Last week?  Years ago?), but either way it's about damn time we're all in agreement over his status.

----------


## zacharyrow

> It would be distracting from the issue if this occurred during the campaign.  We're over a year and a half out
> 
> I'm glad we got Osama bin Laden.
> 
> Do I agree with the wars?  Hell no, but I can appreciate when something does go right for once
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would be upset unless they were a truther



I'm not upset about him dying at all. I'm just upset at the situation and how some people are acting.

----------


## specsaregood

> And now you know the feeling of smoke being blown up your ass.
> remember the feeling.


ya know, i just checked on a related thread in a completely unpolitical forum..........and everybody is mocking this.
perhaps americans arent so stupid....

----------


## pcosmar

> It would be distracting from the issue if this occurred during the campaign.  We're over a year and a half out.  The debate will still be over the debt
> 
> I'm glad we got Osama bin Laden.


Sounds like you are buying this $#@!.

And eatin' it up with a spoon.

----------


## KramerDSP

I witnessed the plume of smoke coming from the Pentagon during the 9/11 attacks while I was at Gallaudet in DC.

My ass was glued to FoxNews with their American flags for probably 1.5 years.

I would have never believed that 8 years later, I would have such mixed feelings.

I'm happy Bin Laden is dead, but it seems so inconsequential in the grand scheme of things. And seeing the propoganda machine at full blast, I see it now unlike 2002-2003 when I was completely neo-conned.

You know how I feel? I'm a huge Phillies fan. They hadn't won a World Series since I was 3 years old. They're two outs from winning the WS in 2008 when my brother calls to tell me my grandmother died. I'm loaded up. As I look at the screen, Lidge strikes out Hinske and the Phillies win the WS. My grandmother is dead. Mixed feelings to the extreme.

That's how I feel right now. 

What will RP say tomorrow?

----------


## AuH20

Wasn't Bernanke complaining about military GDP being down? Not good.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I'm not upset about him dying at all. I'm just upset at the situation and how some people are acting.


+1

----------


## rnestam

Telling you, shouldn't downplay this. We have the best angle because they just lost their best reason for the wars...JUST COME HOME! We should cheer the loudest while attaching our political goals to it. Acting "grumpy" that bin laden is dead is simply stupid and is a bad move for the movement.

----------


## KramerDSP

Just got texts of a photo of the Statue of Liberty holding Bin Laden's severed head. Expect to see it go viral ASAP.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Telling you, shouldn't downplay this. We have the best angle because they just lost their best reason for the wars...JUST COME HOME! We should cheer the loudest while attaching our political goals to it. Acting "grumpy" that bin laden is dead is simply stupid and is a bad move for the movement.


+1

But that argument does suggest that when you kill the Queen Bee, all the other terrorists just drop dead because they cannot survive without the Queen Bee.

----------


## easycougar

What's up with the random crowd in front of the White House at midnight on a Sunday night.  Who are these douchebags?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

The bottom line is, we will need to be able to deflect all the patriotic upswing and the demogogary (sp?) that people will spew out.  You are not excited and patriotic about Osama being killed and wont support our invigorated efforts on the war on terror?  Are you anti-american?  Yada Yada yada... you know the drill.

----------


## AuH20

> What's up with the random crowd in front of the White House at midnight on a Sunday night.  Who are these douchebags?


That's our future.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Sounds like you are buying this $#@!.
> 
> And eatin' it up with a spoon.


What $#@! am I buying exactly?

Was Osama an enemy of ours or not?

didn't Ron Paul support going after him?

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm not upset about him dying at all. I'm just upset at the situation and how some people are acting.


It needs *debunking*

It is announced out of Washington DC and the MSM. 
it is assuredly *BUNK*

----------


## mport1

> What's up with the random crowd in front of the White House at midnight on a Sunday night.  Who are these douchebags?


A bunch of mindless state worshipers.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> Telling you, shouldn't downplay this. We have the best angle because they just lost their best reason for the wars...JUST COME HOME! We should cheer the loudest while attaching our political goals to it. Acting "grumpy" that bin laden is dead is simply stupid and is a bad move for the movement.


I agree... but you know that they will just look for other crisis to keep the war on terror strong.  They arn't going to just bring them home on their own until there is RLOVELUTION

----------


## mport1

> The entire political spectrum just shifted again.  Imagine all the talking points in the debates saying how it was all worth it blah blah blah.  Americans are too idiotic to think for themselves.  Osama dead! That is good dur dur dur.


I suspect you may be right unfortunately.

----------


## pcosmar

> What $#@! am I buying exactly?
> 
> Was Osama an enemy of ours or not?
> 
> didn't Ron Paul support going after him?


He was trained by the US. Was an asset at one time.
There is no proof ever given that he either planed nor had any part in 9/11.

Ron Paul supported going after those responsible.
I have seen no evidence that Osama was in any way responsible.
I have heard a lot of propaganda to that effect.

he was used as an* Excuse* for policy,

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Just got texts of a photo of the Statue of Liberty holding Bin Laden's severed head. Expect to see it go viral ASAP.

----------


## rnestam

> +1
> 
> But that argument does suggest that when you kill the Queen Bee, all the other terrorists just drop dead because they cannot survive without the Queen Bee.


Hey, they made everyone believe a guy with a beard was worth invading 2 countries. They. Made the boogie man, now he is dead...so either we invade Yemen, Syria and Pakistan or we come home...I think America is ready to come home anyway, this will make the polls in favor of endin wars jump 10 points...a winner for us I say, a HUGE winner.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> He was trained by the US. Was an asset at one time.
> There is no proof ever given that he either planed nor had any part in 9/11.
> 
> Ron Paul supported going after those responsible.
> I have seen no evidence that Osama was in any way responsible.
> I have heard a lot of propaganda to that effect.
> 
> he was used as an* Excuse* for policy,


so you are a Truther or some other form of conspiracy theorist, and there is no way I can possibly reason with you

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Hey, they made everyone believe a guy with a beard was worth invading 2 countries. They. Made the boogie man, now he is dead...so either we invade Yemen, Syria and Pakistan or we come home...I think America is ready to come home anyway, this will make the polls in favor of endin wars jump 10 points...a winner for us I say, a HUGE winner.


+1

how are people missing this?

----------


## Mini-Me

> Hey, they made everyone believe a guy with a beard was worth invading 2 countries. They. Made the boogie man, now he is dead...so either we invade Yemen, Syria and Pakistan or we come home...I think America is ready to come home anyway, this will make the polls in favor of endin wars jump 10 points...a winner for us I say, a HUGE winner.


It really depends on how people react.  It could go the way you suggest, or it could shift things back in the other direction ("See?  The War on Terror is working!  Ramp it up!").  If the people on the White House lawn are any indication, it could be the latter...but they're an unrepresentative population sample, so hopefully the real reaction will be a lot more like what you suggest.  Wait and see, I suppose.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

I like the idea of Ron Paul attacking this head on saying how we wasted 10 trillion dollars and countless lives when all it took was a special force unit like he proposed.  Lets hope the good doctor can communicate this.

----------


## kahless

> He was trained by the US. Was an asset at one time.
> There is no proof ever given that he either planed nor had any part in 9/11.
> 
> Ron Paul supported going after those responsible.
> I have seen no evidence that Osama was in any way responsible.
> I have heard a lot of propaganda to that effect.
> 
> he was used as an* Excuse* for policy,


Ron Paul's  Marque and Reprisal Act of 2007 HR 3216



> 7/27/2007--Introduced.
> Authorizes and requests the President to issue letters of marque and reprisal to commission privately armed and equipped persons and entities to seize outside of the United States the person and property of Osama bin Laden, of any al Qaeda co-conspirator, and any conspirator with Osama bin Laden and al Qaeda who are responsible for the air piratical aggressions against the United States on September 11, 2001, and for any planned similar acts or acts of war against the United States in the future. States that no letter of marque and reprisal shall be issued without the posting of a security bond in such amount as the President determines sufficient to ensure the letter's execution.

----------


## KramerDSP

I think/hope the TSA backlash increases now because of this.

I am starting to think it will be harder to convince the people that the War On Terror needs to continue. 

If we had listened to RP, as RonPaulHawaii said, and used Letters of Marquee and Reprisal, we would have saved a lot of money, a lot of lives, a lot of time, and a lot of blowback.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Hey, they made everyone believe a guy with a beard was worth invading 2 countries. They. Made the boogie man, now he is dead...so either we invade Yemen, Syria and Pakistan or we come home...I think America is ready to come home anyway, this will make the polls in favor of endin wars jump 10 points...a winner for us I say, a HUGE winner.


What about Ayman al Zawahiri? He's still there. Al Qaeda is still there.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> +1
> 
> how are people missing this?


Assuming they dont make another boogieman ...

----------


## pcosmar

> so you are a Truther or some other form of conspiracy theorist, and there is no way I can possibly reason with you


Present truth.
Do not regurgitate propaganda.




> *And you shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.*

----------


## pcosmar

> Assuming they dont make another boogieman ...


That's a lot to assume.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

No mercy for what we are doing
No thought to even what we have done
We don't need to feel the sorrow
No remorse for the helpless ones

War without end
No remorse no repent
We don't care what it meant
Another day another death
Another sorrow another breath

The song was made in 1983, but damnit if Metallica didn't have a crystal ball.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No mercy for what we are doing
> No thought to even what we have done
> We don't need to feel the sorrow
> No remorse for the helpless ones
> 
> War without end
> No remorse no repent
> We don't care what it meant
> Another day another death
> ...


Was that 1983?  It sounds like it could be from "...And Justice For All".

----------


## pcosmar

> Ron Paul's  Marque and Reprisal Act of 2007 HR 3216


Yes I know. And he was fed the same bull$#@! story as the American people.

But they could never present any evidence to link him, other than he trained fighters. (we hired him for that)

----------


## AdamT

> Was that 1983?  It sounds like it could be from "...And Justice For All".


"No Remorse" from Kill Em All

----------


## rnestam

> It really depends on how people react.  It could go the way you suggest, or it could shift things back in the other direction ("See?  The War on Terror is working!  Ramp it up!").  If the people on the White House lawn are any indication, it could be the latter...but they're an unrepresentative population sample, so hopefully the real reaction will be a lot more like what you suggest.  Wait and see, I suppose.


 Maybe be part of that decision...all politicians will use this somehow. A "bin laden is dead, NOW can we just come home..." Video might be a good idea for youtube...loaded with all the stats of dead and bull$#@! talk from both bush and obama...it will either help RP or hurt him, but it will effect him, so I say use it hard to our advantage. Should not be downplayed with cynicism, this is a massive. World event.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

LOL! CNN is reporting Abbottabad is an affluent area with lots of retired military personnel living there. Jesus Christ. ~facepalm~

----------


## AdamT

So the US government spent $2 trillion to kill 1 man?

----------


## Roxi



----------


## Matt Collins

> What's up with the random crowd in front of the White House at midnight on a Sunday night.  Who are these douchebags?


Federal employees.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Was that 1983?  It sounds like it could be from "...And Justice For All".


AdamT is correct, it's "No Remorse," from Kill Em All. AJFA's lyrics are a bit more... eloquent.

----------


## Roxi



----------


## rnestam

> I like the idea of Ron Paul attacking this head on saying how we wasted 10 trillion dollars and countless lives when all it took was a special force unit like he proposed.  Lets hope the good doctor can communicate this.


Hell yes.

And to reply about zarkawi, this is how we should go after the rest...a great strategy. But then bush will say we had to spend 10 trillion "smoking him out" first of course

----------


## Matt Collins

> So the US government spent $2 trillion to kill 1 man?


 In 2001 dollars that's not very much :-P

----------


## easycougar



----------


## AdamT

Red Alert: Government Had Osama bin Laden's body Frozen for Years
http://www.infowars.com/red-alert-go...zen-for-years/

Haha can't wait to hear Jones going off about this tomorrow.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Present truth.
> Do not regurgitate propaganda.


Speech where Osama explains why he planned an attack on the U.S.: http://classic-web.archive.org/web/2...ArchiveId=7403

Osama bin Laden: "And as I looked at those demolished towers in Lebanon, it entered my mind that we should punish the oppressor in kind and that we should destroy towers in America in order that they taste some of what we tasted and so that they be deterred from killing our women and children"

Checkmate?

----------


## ExPatPaki

> I posted "I'm glad that Bin Laden is dead. Now let's bring our brave men and women home out of harms way." on facebook and actually had someone criticize me for making a "political statement" on a night like this.  Some people.


Seriously. How is that statement even political?

----------


## pcosmar

> Speech where Osama explains why he planned an attack on the U.S.: http://classic-web.archive.org/web/2...ArchiveId=7403
> 
> Osama bin Laden: "And as I looked at those demolished towers in Lebanon, it entered my mind that we should punish the oppressor in kind and that we should destroy towers in America in order that they taste some of what we tasted and so that they be deterred from killing our women and children"
> 
> Checkmate?


 Not even "Check"
After the fact he says something? That is not proof that he planed it or ordered it.
Only that he was pleased by it.

The FBI however,,
http://www.informationclearinghouse....ticle13664.htm



> Surprised by the ease in which this FBI spokesman made such an astonishing statement, I asked, “How this was possible?” Tomb continued, “Bin Laden has not been formally charged in connection to 9/11.” I asked, “How does that work?” Tomb continued, “The FBI gathers evidence. Once evidence is gathered, it is turned over to the Department of Justice. The Department of Justice than decides whether it has enough evidence to present to a federal grand jury. In the case of the 1998 United States Embassies being bombed, Bin Laden has been formally indicted and charged by a grand jury.* He has not been formally indicted and charged in connection with 9/11 because the FBI has no hard evidence connected Bin Laden to 9/11*.”

----------


## Aratus

> Just to interrupt trumps apprentice


just when BACKBONE won and gained back LaToya we had the news cut in before
anyone of A.S.A.P could be fired! next week is going to be interesting! yep... yes.

----------


## KramerDSP

I recall Obama in the 2007 debates saying: "if there are high value terrorist targets and Pakistan will not act, we will"

When he mentioned Pakistan in the speech tonight, it was like "I'm warning you guys. We must work together"

Also, India just accused Pakistan of harboring terrorists

----------


## KramerDSP

Watching the times square crowd, they keep saying closure and the war is over.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Watching the times square crowd, they keep saying closure and the war is over.


Joke's on them.

Demon's Souls joke:

I wonder what weapon you can craft from Sand Demon's Soul?

----------


## Eric21ND

> how'd they get his DNA to compare the sample too?


Family genetic testing.

----------


## libertyjam

$#@!, anyone thinks it's over!!??? WAKE THE $#@! UP!  It is perfect timing to distract from the debates coming up, and operations ramped up in other countries as we ramp down, and the excuse will be we have to respond what this will bring.  This stuff is planned and orchestrated.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There will never be a better time to declare victory and pull-out.


10 years ago...

----------


## acptulsa

> 


That vid says my browser can't play that.  Learn more

When I click to learn more, I'm told I'm up to date and can do anything.

They're trying to get more subtle.  They're failing, but they're trying.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Just to interrupt trumps apprentice





> maybe he is going to release his birth certificate


Trump supporters are a tough crowd, they still thought this years after that Obama speech:



Most Trump supporters think Obama a Muslim: poll

----------


## pcosmar

> ...


More butthurt.

Get some salve.

Ten years ago the Pointless reason for Invading the country was allegedly Killed.

Ten years ago all reason for being there ended. and you are Butthurt that Obama isn't getting credit.

It started with Stupidity of Bush.. and it is finally at an end..

A Victory for the Afghan People,,that some of us could learn from.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Ten years ago all reason for being there ended.


Calm down, 'delayed intuition' works better than jumping to assumptions quickly.

If ten years ago all reasons had ended, what explains what went on in Afghanistan for 7-8 years afterwards:

*
"For The Children"*


http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...-15droneC1.png


*"Every Time I Think About Those Kids It Gets Me Mad"
*





> *The CIA’s Afghan Death Squads*
> *A U.S.-Backed Militia That Kills Children May Be America’s Exit Strategy From Its Longest War*


https://theintercept.com/2020/12/18/...-strike-force/


If retort is going to be that 'Deep State wasn't woke enough then and working the puppets 'of color' extra hard' , well that's a separate discussion.

----------

